
How to Become Irreplaceable: A Quick Tip for Software Developers - kiosan
https://remotemasters.dev/irreplaceable-software-developers
======
code-is-code
This is only correct in theorie.

~~~
kiosan
Why? You are not always can decrease technology dependency but your intent is
the key.

